

Wuala: Willful ignorance, or fraud? - cperciva
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2007-10-21-wuala-willful-ignorance.html

======
cperciva
This is more or less a response to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=70757>
\-- I started writing it there, but ended up deciding that it made more sense
as a separate blog piece.

